# Medical Themed Halloween Parties



## kejensen (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi All!
Anyone throw medical themed Halloween party? I need some ideas for naming food, and decorations. Have been scrolling through some of the threads, but thought this might be an easier avenue to access all the info in one spot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kejensen-- I personally have not done a "medical theme" myself but I have focused on some aspects of the topic for my haunts. I have biohazard bags that I use to hand out candy to the ToTs and I have themed a portion of my haunt on the premise that there has been a biologic contaminate release. I suggest that first you narrow your theme down. It will make things much easier to brainstorm. Do you want a surgical theme? A viral/bacterial theme? Would you do a medical tests gone wrong theme? Vivisection? Or are you going for the Insane Asylum idea? All medical but will give you quite the different look if done properly.

Hope this helps. Once you narrow your Idea down then you can work on brainstorming decoration ideas, food etc.

Vivisection ideas-- put a bunch of animal kennels around the room/house/yard with various prop animals in them.. maybe create a "monster in the Box" (MIB) out of one of them... call your food things like "monkey brains" "Sow's ears" "Cat's eyes" call your punch Nerve agent B or something like it... This is just one suggestion for one theme. You can probably come up with hundreds of suggestions for each theme in the Medical genre. Have fun what ever you choose.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I know on pinterest you can find recipes for 

jello shots in syringes 
Treats that look like bandages
And treats that look like q tips with earwax (u could also do blood)
There is a dessert or spinach recipe were it looks like intestines too (it's rolled up in puff pastry) 

I'll see if I can go grab the links real quick


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.thepeachkitchen.com/2011/10/dirty-cottonbuds-another-halloween-nibble/
http://makingmemorieswithyourkids.com/2011/10/bloody-band-aid-cookies/?m=1
http://m.pinterest.com/pin/157907530656212261/
You could have candies in pill bottles, more jello shots in urine containers..
I also have a recipe somewhere for the bacteria (where they grow bacteria in a cup) if I recall it's jello (shots) with nerds sprinkled in

If u want it like a surgical look you could do..
Here's one for intestines but there are several types out there http://whatido.com/posts/cheesy-intestines
You could even do a dip shaped like a brain with a mold
Other dips or cake shaped like liver or a heart...


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Funny you asked. I have been gathering stuff for a surgical kinda theme for the future. I am an EMT so I have an interest in antique medical tools of the trade. I have an old ambulance stretcher that i got from where i work when we got new ones. I also have an old IV pole/stand. I picked up lots of the one time use tools from the ER when I worked there, had to clean them up a bit. You can also get antique medical stuff on ebay but can be pricy. i plan to use the stretcher in the dining room as a buffet to serve up the food. I have a few body bags, unused, lol. BIO bags and a really old O2 bottle. I have a couple boxes full of stuff and once I get moved and settled then I plan to set it up, not going to be this year  Oh and I have several x-rays and old charts. I found some old medicine bottles at a fle market. I have an old enamel bed pan, yes I cleaned it. Too many things to remember without dragging the boxes out but you get the idea. I plan on having a red punch of course. I will do jello shots in blood tubes, new ones of course,lol. Speaking of jello, they have a mold that looks like a brain that would be really cool in a stainless steel bowl. I made cookies that looked like fingers last year so those would be fun. Try a search for body parts food and im sure you will get lots of hits. You must post pics of your set up


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a pretty cool idea! I've seen a lot of party stuff over the years that could be used for a medical theme!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been collecting links to asylum/hospital type ideas here http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-asylumhospitalprison/. Some ideas you could try are hanging sheets that could look like room partitions. You could close it off, add a light and have some creepy silhouette thing going there. A mortuary morgue wall. Make little signs for the doors in your house as if they were various hospital wards or doctor's offices.


----------

